# Но уж чего у нас вдоволь, так это кофе.



## j-Adore

Но *уж чего* у нас вдоволь, *так это* кофе.


I'm not sure how to parse and interpret this sentence.


Related : *В чем в чем, а в этом* ему не откажешь – в умении быстроиточно подбирать детали.


----------



## Alex_Zak

I'm not quite sure that my translation sounds as a genuine English, but I do believe it is semantically correct:
_"But coffee is the abundance we do have"._


----------



## Maroseika

It means we may be in need of something else, but at least coffee is in abundance. 

One more variant of the same phrase: 
_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._


----------



## j-Adore

Maroseika said:


> _Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._



Ah, this expression is what we discussed in a recent thread, right?

How should I interpret this "так"?

"Но уж чего у нас вдоволь, *так *это кофе."

Does it literally mean:

??? Rhetorically: "But what (else) do we have in abundance, as is the case with coffee?"


----------



## j-Adore

"Если чего-то в Сербии вдоволь, так это сливы."

Is this a somewhat different construction?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> How should I interpret this "так"?


The *так *is functioning as a conjunction here, linking the two clauses. It doesn't need to be rendered, though you could say "then", but not "so".  Translating *так *as "so", which is incorrect here, is one of the markers of non-native translation of this kind of construction.





> союз
> 1(в таком случае) then
> пло́хо себя́ чу́вствуешь, так иди́ спать if you feel ill, (then) go and have a sleep
> е́хать, так е́хать if we are going, (then) let's go (WR)


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> How should I interpret this "так"?
> "Но уж чего у нас вдоволь, *так *это кофе."


*Так *stresses "это кофе" (i.e. namely coffee) and can be omitted.



> Does it literally mean:
> ??? Rhetorically: "But what (else) do we have in abundance, as is the case with coffee?"


No. It means that we are not sure about other things, but at least coffee is in abundance.
And what you wrote would be: _Что еще у нас в таком избытке, как кофе?_



> "Если чего-то в Сербии вдоволь, так это сливы."
> Is this a somewhat different construction?


The same, if you mean construction like  *...что (in different Cases) + adverb , (так) это + object...*
Just сливы should be in Genitive: слив (в Сербии вдоволь слив).

_C чем у меня совсем плохо, так это с математикой.
Чего ему всегда не хватало, это благоразумия._

Also numerous variations with other parts of speech:

_Чего я о ней никогда бы не подумал, так это что она займется марафонским бегом.
Где я никогда не надеялся побывать, так это в Антарктиде.
Куда бы я нипочём не догадался заглянуть, так это под ковер.
От кого я никак не мог ждать удара, так это от собственной сестры.
Etc, etc._


----------



## j-Adore

@Maroseika Thanks for the examples. Could this structure be a rough equivalent of "If there's one thing/place that/where ..." in English?


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> Could this structure be a rough equivalent of "If there's one thing/place that/where ..." in English?


Can you provide the full sentence? I'm not quite sure about its meaning.


----------



## j-Adore

"If there's one thing I can't stand about Trump, it's his trademark haughty smile."

In English, you use this structure to emphasise one particular thing, among other things you aren't mentioning: "I'm not sure about other things -- there may well be other things I don't like about Trump -- but at least his haughty smile is definitely what gets me the most."


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> "If there's one thing I can't stand about Trump, it's his haughty smiles."


Yes, I think this is just the same structure.


----------



## j-Adore

Do you think  this structure "_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь_" is also an equivalent of "If there's one thing we have in abundance, it's coffee"?


Incidentally, how do you say in Russian: "If there's one thing I can't stand about Trump, it's his trademark haughty smile."?

I mean, by using these two structures: "_Но *уж чего* у нас вдоволь, *так это *кофе._" or "_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._"


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> Do you think  this structure "_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь_" is also an equivalent of "If there's one thing we have in abundance, it's coffee"?


Yes.


> Incidentally, how do you say in Russian: "If there's one thing I can't stand about Trump, it's his trademark haughty smile."?
> 
> I mean, by using these two structures: "_Но *уж чего* у нас вдоволь, *так это *кофе._" or "_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._"


_Уж чего-чего, а фирменную высокомерную ухмылку Трампа я не выношу _- technically possible, but I'd say it differently:
_Чего я точно не выношу в Трампе, так это его фирменной высокомерной ухмылки._


----------



## j-Adore

Ah, interesting. 

"*Say what you like about *Trump, (but at least) he knows how to take the initiative to move things forward."

=== "People may well dislike Trump for many reasons, but if there's one thing going for him, it's that he knows how to take the initiative to move things forward."


"*Say what you like about *..." is a different expression from "If there's one thing ...", but do you think this structure can also be expressed with either "_Но *уж чего* у нас вдоволь, *так это *кофе._" or "_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._"?


----------



## Maroseika

j-Adore said:


> This is a different expression from "If there's one thing ...",


You can also say: _Если и есть что-то, чего я не выношу в Трампе, то это...
_But this means I'm not sure if Trums has anything else I don't like.



> but do you think this structure can also be expressed with either "_Но *уж чего* у нас вдоволь, *так это *кофе._" or "_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._"?


Not sure. I'd translate it like that:
_Говорите о Трампе что угодно, но он по крайней мере... _
Or, if using something similar to the constructions we are talking about:
_Если и есть в Трампе что-то хорошее, так это...
Если я и могу сказать о Трампе что-то хорошее, то это...
_


----------



## Maroseika

Sorry, I was too slow, but after some thoughts I understood what you meant and edited my previous post.


----------



## j-Adore

_"Если и есть что-то, чего у нас вдоволь, то это кофе."_

So if I understand correctly, the phrasing above indicates that coffee is most likely the *only thing *that we have in plenty. Whereas...

"_Но *уж чего* у нас вдоволь, *так это *кофе._"

"_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._"

These two structures indicate that coffee is what we have in plenty, that's a given. Though, there might be *some other things*, too, that we have in abundance -- albeit secondary to coffee.


----------



## Vovan

j-Adore said:


> *1* "_Но *уж чего-чего, а *кофе у нас вдоволь._" (the focus)


Having enough coffee is the last thing we need to worry about - we have plenty.
[We may not have other things in plenty or not have them at all,] but we *do* have *plenty* of coffee.
=Про другое утверждать не буду, но вот кофе у нас точно вдоволь! Про кофе даже не спорь/сомневайся!!!



j-Adore said:


> *2* "_Но *уж чего* у нас вдоволь, *так это *кофе._" (the focus)


[We may not have other things in plenty or not have them at all,] but we do have plenty of *coffee*.
=А вот кофе - это то, чего у нас вдоволь!
Here, a (more or less) new thing is introduced in your speech (or becomes the focus): coffee.



j-Adore said:


> *3* "Если и есть что-то, чего у нас вдоволь, то это кофе." (any can be the focus)


May mean both, but is likely to mean the first (*1*). A very artificial phrase.
It literally means "If there's *at least something* that we have in plenty, it is coffee".


----------



## j-Adore

Ah, I see. Thanks. I'm wondering if "*так*" can be replaced with "_*то*_" in this sentence:

"_Но уж чего у нас вдоволь, *так *это кофе._"

"_Но уж чего у нас вдоволь, *то *это кофе._"


----------



## Vovan

Unlikely, but would go unnoticed. All these constructions are really informal.
_Но уж если чего у нас вдоволь, то это кофе._​


----------

